# Can you learn from those who are...



## Learner (Jul 23, 2004)

...outside the reformed camp?

I am not just inviting a sophmoric response like:"Yeah,I've learned not to follow their errors!"Some on this board have a Baptist Fire-like attitude.By that I mean exhibiting behavior which engages in merely cheap put-downs.They're Arminian!Go after them!Even if your theology is more correct,you're not being exactly winsome.Shouldn't we adorn our doctrine?
Take a gander at the Quotes section on this board.One of my threads was "Strong Calvinists who...You will note the expressed thoughts of respected Calvinists who respected some Arminians.In one of the posts A.W.Pink comments on Alexander Maclaren's Arminianism.He went on to say that if he had resticted his reading to only those books in the Reformed view he would have been much the poorer.
This doesn't mean that we should not be selective in our reading choices.Of course we should be.But can we be discerning enough to realize the value in some of the books of our Arminian brothers?And can we display a more Christ-like stance?


----------



## blhowes (Jul 23, 2004)

[quote:16be8de633="Learner"]Can you learn from those who are...outside the camp?[/quote:16be8de633]
Sure. As an example, I wouldn't mind reading some of John Wesley's writings. From what I've heard, even some of the great theologians/preachers (can't remember who offhand) who knew him distained his theology, but admired the holiness of his walk. If he wrote a diary or memoirs about his devotional life, I think I could learn a thing or two.

Some of our Arminian brothers possess other characteristics that I admire, such as deep desire to share the Gospel with everybody they meet. I wouldn't mind learning how to make myself more available to God in this area.

Anything we read from whatever source, we're on safe ground when we read and actively put into practice 2 Corinthians 10:15.

2Co 10:5 Casting down imaginations, and every high thing that exalteth itself against the knowledge of God, and bringing into captivity every thought to the obedience of Christ; 

That's my :wr50:


----------

